# Public Safety Officer Michael Kubera



## BlueBlood

KUBERA, Michael E. Of Milton suddenly, July 3, 2009. Beloved husband of Kerry E. (Glynn) Kubera of Milton. Loving father of Cameron, Kristen and Tommy Kubera all of Milton. Son of Rosemary (Norton) Kubera of Quincy and the late Edward Kubera. Devoted brother of Cheryl Bailey and her husband Robert and their children Mackensie and Kasie of Abington, Mark Kubera and his daughter Madison of Quincy. Stepson of Karen (DeBellis) Kubera of Randolph. Also survived by extended family and many friends. Michael was born in Boston and grew up in Quincy before living in Milton for the past several years. Mike was a graduate of North Quincy High School and attended Massasoit Community College where he majored in Criminal Justice. Mike worked for many years at Boston Medical Center in the Protection Department as a public safety officer. In his younger years Mike was an All Star Babe Ruth Baseball player and also played football and baseball in High School. Mike enjoyed spending his time coaching baseball, basketball and soccer for his son Cameron's Milton Youth Teams. Most of all Michael was devoted to his family and cherished spending time with his three children. He will be missed by all who knew him.

****Please understand that I am posting this here in Michael's honor and I will only say that he passed of a heart attack and other injuries that may or may not have been related to an injury sustained on the job****


----------



## JMB1977

RIP


----------



## robodope

RIP...prayers for his family


----------



## Kilvinsky

Deepest sympathy to one of our own. God Bless.


----------



## timothy135

God Bless the 364. Mike, you will be deeply missed by all of us at BUMC. Your comradery and leadership were bar none. May you rest in peace.


----------



## SPINMASS

RIP sir, my prayers to your family and co-workers.


----------



## Mass

RIP Officer!


----------



## MetrowestPD

RIP


----------



## mpd61

The thin blue gets thinner...RIP Brother


----------



## Out2lunch

RIP 364 you will be missed by all. It was a honor to be in the "Wrecking Crew" with you. God bless your family and the BUMC Officers... Be safe and protect each other every night.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

RIP, respects to his family especially the kids......


----------



## new guy

RIP Officer Kubera.


----------



## Nuke_TRT

RIP Officer Kubera, Thoughts and prayers to the family.


----------



## Varanus224

You will be deeply missed Mike


----------



## MCADPD24

Rest in Peace sir.


----------



## Guest

R.I.P.


----------



## shawnl2213

RIP


----------



## KozmoKramer

_I'd like the memory of me to be a happy one, I'd like to leave an afterglow of smiles when life is done.
I'd like to leave an echo whispering softly down the ways, of happy times and laughing times and bright and sunny days.
I'd like the tears of those who grieve, to dry before the sun of happy memories that I leave behind when day is done._ *~H.L. Marshall*

Rest In Piece sir.


----------



## j809

RIP


----------



## CJIS

RIP


----------



## Sam1974

RIP


----------



## campcop

RIP. My thoughts and prayers are with the family.


----------



## Guest

RIP Brother.


----------



## Pats2009

RIP


----------



## champalou05

RIP Brother thoughts and prayers are with your family


----------



## TRPDiesel

RIP


----------



## fish4all

RIP Brother


----------



## uspresident1

RIP Sir.


----------



## Lights-Out!




----------



## GMACK24

Michael lived 2 doors away from us growing up in Quincy . . .
Used to see him on a daily basis. I cannot believe he is gone. 
You will be missed ! ! ! 
Our Thoughts and prayers are with your family


----------



## Cypher_Shibboleth

May He Rest in Peace.

My prayers go out to his family and friends.

I never met Mike, but I am sure that he will be missed.


----------



## ILikeCops

Rip mike


----------



## CollegePDispatch

R.I.P.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

RIP...Officer Michael Kubera

Ironicly I just finished a cardio stress test ordered by my doctor and everything came back excellent. 

LEOs go to your doctor and get a physical and do any test your health care offers. This job is a death trap for heart failure.

OH YA PS stop getting stress out about the media, public and politics they dont give a darn what you think so find serenity within yourself and realize its just a dumb job!


----------



## GD

Irish Wampanoag said:


> OH YA PS stop getting stress out about the media, public and politics they dont give a darn what you think so find serenity within yourself and realize its just a dumb job!


Agreed, the media is out to make money, the politicians area all out to get re elected and as a collective group need to stand strong for each other.


----------



## Pats2009

Rest in Peace Sir.


----------



## daxxkid

RIP Sir


----------

